# girls blue phantom



## kccomet (Dec 3, 2013)

true barn find, picked this up today along with a couple of other bikes. im not to up or into the post war bikes. so whats the real skinny on the blue phantom, ive heard they were christmas bikes in low numbers. this ones missing the tank, the paint on the frames not too bad, any ball park value, or is it just a run of the mill schwinn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice...just in time for Christmas (as legend has it)!
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2013)

The legend actually concerns the blue boys bikes. The girls bike was offered for the entire '55 model year. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool find and very rare color, this was Christmas editon only offered this color!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Cool find and very rare color, this was Christmas editon only offered this color!




Please see my post above. The girls blue bike was offered throughout the '55 model year. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 3, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Please see my post above. The girls blue bike was offered throughout the '55 model year. V/r Shawn[/QUOTE
> 
> Got you so it was one whole year produced then in this color?


----------



## ZOOK (Dec 3, 2013)

*1955 blue phantom*

My Schwinn book "standard catalog of Schwinn bicycles 1985-2004" that was written by Doug Mitchel the Blue Girls Phantom was only offered in 1955 built for only 4 months Janurary thru April. I guess you will have to be your own judge on this beauty.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 3, 2013)

i've seen 4 girls blue phantoms in person and every one of them was a november 55 serial number.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 3, 2013)

The last nice original one i saw for sale in the same color the person was looking for 3000 buxs and i think he ended up selling it for like 2500 buxs. But from what i was told they only made them for a very short run in that color, other sources and knowledge could be right.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2013)

The '55 Schwinn catalog lists the girls Phantom as available in two tone blue. The last one I saw was a Sep serial#? What is the serial on this one? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Here is a pic I believe, from the bike Poolboy (Ethan) sold a while back--Jun serial #. I think that reference in the Schwinn book is BS. Again I think the legend comes in surrounding the uber rare boys Blue Phantom (not a factory advertised color combo). Supposedly these were "Christmas" bikes. That is why those that build '55 blue_ boys _Phantom replicas/clones/tribute bike (pick your label) always hunt for a "U" (Nov) serial #. BTW if anyone has a heavy weight "U" serial canti frame I'll pay cash or trade. V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet (Dec 3, 2013)

serial number is p86371


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 3, 2013)

That would make it late march right?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yep--14-30 March. Between the serial #s posted here and those I and others have seen I think its safe to say this color combo was offered throughout the year on the girls bike. The only real boys blue bike I know of sold on Ebay about four years ago. I was the under bidder on the bike. It was about a condition 6 bike and supposedly went to California but the seller wouldn't tell me who the buyer was. If anyone knows where this, or any, original blue boys Phantom is I would be a serious buyer. V/r Shawn


----------



## rlhender (Dec 4, 2013)

I sold my very nice original blue phantom for 1400 a few months ago, I would be interested in buying this one if forsale?

Thanks Rick


----------

